# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  cjc 1295 with DAC. Dosing ?

## GunSlingR

...Long time listener, first time caller. lol
Been snooping around here for some time and just registered. I've gotten alot of good info so far from here.
I'm getting myself back into the swing of things since high school (8 years ago) I had 3 hernias and completely stopped lifting and or even maintaining my physical condition. Over the last 4 months I have completely turned things around. I have gone from a fat 170# to a MUCH leaner 184# at 5'7". Currently running my first test E cycle. Nothing else but standard sups. I'm hearing some really good things about cjc 1295. but because of my work and overall life schedule the amount of injecting has shyd me away. Until I saw DAC. With my current condition being that I am on a wicked fast metamorphisis putting a lot of time and energy into what I am doing. It seems as though the cjc would make a very good addition.
Upon the research I have found so far I'm lead to believe that 2mg a week is the best dosing for DAC. Given that the vials are 2mg. That would be one vial a week, one injection or two? also, how long should this cycle be ran?
I'm not trying to get crazy here, pretty much anything I do right now is having a pretty dramatic effect, I'm just looking to optimize my results.

----------


## DCannon

Congrats on your turn around man!

CJC1295 w/DAC is not to be used anymore. It is outdated and cause gh bleed.

Try looking for ModGRF1-29. It needs to be run with a GHRP though.

----------


## Bulkn

Which does mean 3 injections per day but its easy, painless and doesnt take long, it will become part of your daily routine.

----------


## kosgr

Dose both GHRH(ModGRF 1-29) and GHRP at 100mcg.

----------


## GunSlingR

dose them both at 100mcg how many a day? I most likely will only be able to maintain 2 adays because of my work schedule. Also can to the two be mixed for one injection? and whats the best way to do this

----------


## dirtybrd

Not sure on the mixing. I just got some alcohol prep pads and load up a pin with my doses for the day and take it with me.

----------


## DCannon

> dose them both at 100mcg how many a day? I most likely will only be able to maintain 2 adays because of my work schedule. Also can to the two be mixed for one injection? and whats the best way to do this


You can dose them 2 or 3 times a day. Do a dose in the morning, one in the afternoon if you can and one before bed, always on an empty stomach.

You can mix the two for one injection but only just before you inject it. Don't store them mixed together.

----------


## Bulkn

^So you can't Pre-load a few the night before? Why's that?

----------


## kosgr

The appropriate dosage for anabolic effects should be 3 times a day,so one in the morning, one before training and the last before bed

----------


## DCannon

> ^So you can't Pre-load a few the night before? Why's that?


because the peptides aren't stable together for too long. Only mix them just before you shoot.

----------


## TallMan

If it's the DAC version it works 8-10 days so no need to inject it three times a day and no need for ghrp2/6. Not sure about the dosing but 2000-5000mcg is a good range I've read.
And you should take huperzine A with it cause that will make the effect even better

----------


## DCannon

> If it's the DAC version it works 8-10 days so no need to inject it three times a day and no need for ghrp2/6. Not sure about the dosing but 2000-5000mcg is a good range I've read.
> And you should take huperzine A with it cause that will make the effect even better


This is very outdated advice.
Do not use CJC1295 with or without hupA. It has been shown to cause GH bleed.

----------


## TallMan

> This is very outdated advice.
> Do not use CJC1295 with or without hupA. It has been shown to cause GH bleed.


Yeah I've read something about that, but the stuff seems to work better than the none-DAC version for a lot of people.
I'm no native english speaker and couldn't make up what GH bleed actually is.

Could you explain it to me please?

----------


## DCannon

> Yeah I've read something about that, but the stuff seems to work better than the none-DAC version for a lot of people.
> I'm no native english speaker and couldn't make up what GH bleed actually is.
> 
> Could you explain it to me please?


Growth hormone works in pulses. So you want to trigger a pulse of GH and then have a period where there is no GH in circulation. CJC1295, because of it's long half life, causes GH to continuously "leak" from the pituitary with no break in between. This is the opposite of what we want to happen.

----------


## TallMan

> Growth hormone works in pulses. So you want to trigger a pulse of GH and then have a period where there is no GH in circulation. CJC1295, because of it's long half life, causes GH to continuously "leak" from the pituitary with no break in between. This is the opposite of what we want to happen.


Okay, but what's wrong with continuous GH production? I'm sure that you know where you're talking about, but to me it seems like a good thing :P

----------


## DCannon

> Okay, but what's wrong with continuous GH production? I'm sure that you know where you're talking about, but to me it seems like a good thing :P





> *Growth hormone works in pulses*. So you want to trigger a pulse of GH and then have a period where there is no GH in circulation. CJC1295, because of it's long half life, causes GH to continuously "leak" from the pituitary with no break in between. This is the opposite of what we want to happen.


We need a pulse of growth hormone and then a period where there is none circulating to allow receptors to "clean out". With continuous GH release, you don't get that.

----------


## TallMan

Ah I see. But how come people still have good results with the DAC version? Or is that just made believe?

----------


## DCannon

> Ah I see. But how come people still have good results with the DAC version? Or is that just made believe?


It's more than likely not the DAC version, just mislabeled. Not very many labs can actually make the DAC.

----------


## GunSlingR

picked up some cjc 1293 and ghrp2 gona start end of the week or beginning of next. I've never mixed any of this stuff up before, for the 2mg vial of 1293 how much bw goes in? and at that mixture how much would 100mcg equal on the syringe? also on the ghrp2 they are 5mg vials.
I just want to make sure I get all this right and what not before I start poking myself without all the right info I need for this.
thanks all

----------


## DCannon

> picked up some cjc 1293 and ghrp2 gona start end of the week or beginning of next. I've never mixed any of this stuff up before, for the 2mg vial of 1293 how much bw goes in? and at that mixture how much would 100mcg equal on the syringe? also on the ghrp2 they are 5mg vials.
> I just want to make sure I get all this right and what not before I start poking myself without all the right info I need for this.
> thanks all


Mix you're 1293 with 1ml of bac water.
Mix you're ghrp2 with 2.5ml of bac water.
That way, 100mcg of each is 5 units on your syringe.

Make sure you add the water slow and don't shake the vial. Keep it all in the fridge.

----------


## GunSlingR

> Mix you're 1293 with 1ml of bac water.
> Mix you're ghrp2 with 2.5ml of bac water.
> That way, 100mcg of each is 5 units on your syringe.
> 
> Make sure you add the water slow and don't shake the vial. Keep it all in the fridge.


Awesome, you really seem to know your stuff here. Due to my work schedule first dose will be about 5am. second around 5pm. and then around 10pm for bed.
Does that sound alright?

----------


## DCannon

> Awesome, you really seem to know your stuff here. Due to my work schedule first dose will be about 5am. second around 5pm. and then around 10pm for bed.
> Does that sound alright?


That's fine. Just make sure it's on an empty stomach and don't eat for at least 20 minutes after.

----------

